# 421                                                      Price has ended



## Whohaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Turnips selling for 421.
No tip necessary.


----------



## Viewing (Apr 17, 2022)

Whohaw said:


> Turnips selling for 421.
> No tip necessary.


Heyo!  Still available?  Don't mind tipping.


----------



## Whohaw (Apr 17, 2022)

It has ended,  sorry.


----------

